# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Neutropenie?

## henkdorp

Hallo,

Een tijd geleden heb ik een bloedtest laten doen (man, 26 jaar). Wat mij opviel waren de waardes voor de witte bloedcellen.


Leukocyten: 3060 Referentie: 3700-10000 / uL
Neutrofiele segementen: 13,5% Referentie: 40 - 75%
Segementkerningen totaal: 413 Referentie: 1340 - 5860 x 10^6 /L

Nu heb ik verder niet echt klachten, maar dit zou duiden op neutropenie. Kan dit ook worden veroorzaakt door verkoudheid oid, of gebeurt dit niet zomaar?

----------

